# A single motorized fader?



## fustrun (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey all! looking for just a single motorized fader so I can automate track volume in cubase to a specific selected track, anything out there?
It's worth saying that I already have non motorized fader for MIDI automation and perc pads and ect so I am looking for the one single fader only.\

Thanks!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 19, 2019)

I've been looking and waiting for a long time. I recently got rid of the Mackie MCU Pro, not so much to clear desk space but I was fed up with banking the block of 8 faders to get to track 462... I ended up with a s/h Frontier Alphatrack. Probably about 15 years old but unless you're going to go down the Avid route then I think you'll struggle to find much that autobanks other than the PreSonus Faderport V1.

Good luck on your search. I look forwards to hearing if anything new has emerged since I last looked.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 19, 2019)

IIRC : Behringer X-Touch One, Presonus Faderport V2.

Nektar Panorama P4 & P6 keyboards have a (very good) motorized fader too.


----------



## fustrun (Dec 19, 2019)

The Presonus Faderport V2 looks interesting .. how is the build quality?


----------



## Karsten Laser (Dec 19, 2019)

As far as I know both Faderport v2 and Behringer X Touch series dont support „follow selected track“ in Cubase which make them unusable for me.
Please correct me if I‘m wrong!

The new Avid S1 seems interesting but i understand the info on Avids website that you have to insert a tablet to use it.
Someone an details on this?

The best options seems to be Steinbergs C121 which still costs 450€ and is like 10 years old.

I heard a rumor Steinberg started a deep collaborarion with Harris and i‘d like to see a new controller in 2020.
I want something set below their Nuage series.

Best, Karsten


----------



## fustrun (Dec 19, 2019)

If that is true then it's unusable for me as well ... can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## pmountford (Dec 19, 2019)

Karsten Laser said:


> As far as I know both Faderport v2 and Behringer X Touch series dont support „follow selected track“ in Cubase which make them unusable for me.


Yes, that was my understanding too. I forgot about the CC121 - I had one many moons ago but it stopped working and didn't fancy spending that much to replace it. Looking forwards to hearing more about any Steinberg collaboration if that turns out to be true..


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 19, 2019)

Faderport v1 does it (as long as you're not using it for PT) so I don't see why the v2 wouldn't. It's also a 10 bit fader so you can't really as for more. The only other real solution is to go with Eucon.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 19, 2019)

Xtouch one will follow selected track if your DAW supports it. Logic pushes the info out, Cubase does not. IDK about the other DAWS out there.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 20, 2019)

It's quite old, but you should be able to get this one second-hand for little money (around 50,- US-$):

-> https://www.frontierdesign.com/Products/AlphaTrack/Introduction


----------



## Finsnake (Mar 3, 2021)

Karsten Laser said:


> As far as I know both Faderport v2 and Behringer X Touch series dont support „follow selected track“ in Cubase which make them unusable for me.
> Please correct me if I‘m wrong!
> 
> The new Avid S1 seems interesting but i understand the info on Avids website that you have to insert a tablet to use it.
> ...


I just bought a used xtouch one, and if you upgrade the firmware from 1.04 to 1.08 it DOES follow channels, in both directions (change xtouch, Cubase changes. Change Cubase, xtouch changes.

Loving it so far. Wish it worked with Wavelab Elements, tho.)


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 3, 2021)

fustrun said:


> The Presonus Faderport V2 looks interesting .. how is the build quality?


I bought my Faderport supposedly "used" about eighteen months ago (it appeared to be new/unused), and it has held up well: never any problem & still looks like it just came out of the box.
I am so used to it now that I can't understand how I ever got along without it.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Mar 4, 2021)

Finsnake said:


> I just bought a used xtouch one, and if you upgrade the firmware from 1.04 to 1.08 it DOES follow channels, in both directions (change xtouch, Cubase changes. Change Cubase, xtouch changes.
> 
> Loving it so far. Wish it worked with Wavelab Elements, tho.)


Hi Finsnake, thanks for your replay on this. 
That's a very interesting information to me. 
Are you on Mac OS or Windows?

Thanks again and best, Karsten


----------



## pmountford (Mar 4, 2021)

Finsnake said:


> I just bought a used xtouch one, and if you upgrade the firmware from 1.04 to 1.08 it DOES follow channels, in both directions (change xtouch, Cubase changes. Change Cubase, xtouch changes.
> 
> Loving it so far. Wish it worked with Wavelab Elements, tho.)


Thanks for this. 

I've just updated the X-Touch One from 1.04 to 1.08 and the behaviour I see is changing channels or banking in the XT moves the selected track in Cubase only after you've touched the XT fader. Selecting tracks in Cubase does not change the XT selected track.

Using Windows 10 / Cubase 11.0.10 here.

Would love to know how you've got it working.

Incidentally the changelog for the 1.08 XT driver says that this is a bug fix release for AMD 4xxx/5xxx cpus ie no mention of Cubase support - was that added in a previous release?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

I really need a single Fader (not even Motorized) or Wheel for CC11. Needs to work in Cubase.
Faderport has a big Problem in Cubase...
I could even live with a simple Touchstrip. Havnt found one yet.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 4, 2021)

have you checked steinberg CC121 controller?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Currently sold out here everywhere and its a bit pricey in the end for one fader.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Btw. whats with a Pedal? Id like to use Pedals to keep the hands free. 
Would an expression Pedal work? I read different opinions but nothing useful.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 4, 2021)

footswitches work, i use one for midi data in my Kemper guitar unit
i never thought of using one for CC11 but will try that out!
thanks for the idea!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Do you use an expression pedal on the Kemper or a Sustain?


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 4, 2021)

its an expression pedal. Dunlop DVP 3 Volume X
i also have mission engineering pedal designed for eventide H9 but i never got that one to work with the kemper and i t also does not work for the expression input of the cc121 nor the ni-kk88. i just tried. but my kemper is at my rehearsal studio and will get the dunlop next weekend and ill try and see if that works.








VOLUME (X)™ PEDAL


From picks to pedals and every accessory in between, Dunlop Manufacturing has been creating world-class gear for musicians for over 50 years. We consistently create the best selling picks and analog electronics, and carry a large line of accessories that set industry standards in their...




www.jimdunlop.com


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 4, 2021)

aah yes i have a kemper remote foot controller that broke 2 years ago and used that and hooked 2 expression pedals into it. one for volume and one for fx parameters. now im just fine with the dunlop.
im a bass player but i do mostly atm guitar fx stuff when i use guitar.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Praise is on the Yamaha FC7, but it wont work for my Roland. Mhhh...


----------

